# Belts on 2000 Altima GXE



## Ryan's Altima (Aug 29, 2006)

One of my belts started making a squeeling noise. I checked them out and both seem to be beat, there brown, dried up and look like their in bad shape. Can anyone give me pointers on how easy and how to replace maybe the top alternator belt, I don't have anything to really get underneath the car with. Also there is no leaking and the belts have 130k on them. The tension on good on both. How can I tell if I need a new tension pulley? How much would this be if i went to nissan or a regular shop?


----------

